# Found it in a creek, can some tell me how old it is please?



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 23, 2021)

PANCAKESANDFRIES said:


> View attachment 227783


Also the seam stops just before the top, and it looks like it would have had a glass stopper.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 23, 2021)

Would have had some type of cork stopper.  Looks machine made.  Possibly from the 1920s.


----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 23, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Would have had some type of cork stopper.  Looks machine made.  Possibly from the 1920s.


Ok thank you


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 23, 2021)

PANCAKESANDFRIES said:


> Ok thank you


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi pancakes sandfries,
The way you can tell if the bottle is from before 1900 is the seam line goes up to the lip,and stops.Machine made bottles the seam line goes to thru the lip to top of bottle!


----------



## PANCAKESANDFRIES (Jul 23, 2021)

K6TIM said:


> Hi pancakes sandfries,
> The way you can tell if the bottle is from before 1900 is the seam line goes up to the lip,and stops.Machine made bottles the seam line goes to thru the lip to top of bottle!


Ok thanks


----------



## willong (Jul 23, 2021)

This is close, by the same glass company, from their 1920 catalog, but not with the same trademark on the base:


----------



## willong (Jul 23, 2021)

Illinois Glass Company merged with Owens in 1929, but I have not yet found an example online that features the Diamond and Oval Trademark together with the full "Illinois" embossing.


----------

